# Watch Fair Find - Ingersoll



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

So I picked up an Ingersoll at the watch fair with a view to getting refurbishing practice.

It cost me Â£10 and I didn't bother haggling.

The crystal was in very bad condition but it came up nicely with my Crystal Lift and polishing!

1) I would appreciate any info on likely manufacture date

2) It is VERY heavy for it's size, so I'm hoping it's stainless steel so I can practice polishing that too. Any opinions?

3) I want to open the back to see inside. I assume this should just pop open with the flat blade tool? It's proving difficult. It appeared to be running when I got it, but it stops soon after.




























I think it is a very smart looking watch. The dial is perfect. With a bit more polishing, a black strap and hopefully a quick fix of the movement I would be very happy to add this to my set of watches I wear


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Nice find for a tenner!!


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

That looks a little mid-seventies to me, pin-pallet movement, pretty basic but a reliable workhorse, they normally spring back to life with a clean and an oil.

Reminds me of my veryfirst watch when I was about 8 or so, very nostalgic.

Good find


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

How do I determine if the case is stainless? It is quite heavy, there are a few light scratches and dings on it but there is no wear of the silver so to speak. The caseback is stainless steel.

Also, the watch ran, and kept time, for 2.5 hours but then stopped... I can't get the caseback off and am worried about damaging/breaking something. Should it just pop off? I have never taken a case back off before.

Oh yes, it all still glows quite nicely in the dark too


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Have a good look (with a loupe or magnifier if you have one) all the way round the back of the case just to see if you can find the tiniest indent or slot at any point around the caseback - often between the lugs top or bottom. :yes:

If you find this, that's the place to insert a case knife and twist gently but firmly. If you have an "Exacto" type hobby knife, try running the tip around the join between the case and caseback to clear out any "gunge" that may be clogging up the seam. :to_become_senile:

You could also try a spot of lighter fluid around the seam to help with this task. DON'T be tempted to use the Exacto knife to try and remove the caseback, although the blade will be slim enough to get between the caseback and the case, one slip and you'll be in Casualty with Nursie giving it cross-stitch on your hands, fingers or both. :doctor:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Damn, doubleposted again :wine:


----------

